# Gold Cup Score



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

For all of you that are keeping score at home.

An instagram link to post
https://www.instagram.com/p/CBegtUuD6-g/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me the scoring and what does the weight column mean? If they have no releases then how do they have weight?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> Can someone please explain to me the scoring and what does the weight column mean? If they have no releases then how do they have weight?


Never mind. I thought it would be a lot harder to find

6.05 After capturing a fish by lip gaff or hand, the Angler and Guide must decide whether to score the fish as a Release or a Weight Fish. In order to score as a Weight Fish, a fish must weigh 70 pounds or more and, prior to measurement, the Angler and Guide must estimate the weight of the fish in the water. It is considered unsportsmanlike for an Angler or Guide to partially lift a fish from the water to estimate weight.

That is pretty amazing that they weighted 858 lbs of first for 1 day on fly.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Since there at least scant interest, here is day 2. And the instagram link.

https://www.instagram.com/floridakeysoutfitters/


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

My question is, why doesnt release fish scores show up in cumulitive column?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Never mind. I thought it would be a lot harder to find
> 
> 6.05 After capturing a fish by lip gaff or hand, the Angler and Guide must decide whether to score the fish as a Release or a Weight Fish. In order to score as a Weight Fish, a fish must weigh 70 pounds or more and, prior to measurement, the Angler and Guide must estimate the weight of the fish in the water. It is considered unsportsmanlike for an Angler or Guide to partially lift a fish from the water to estimate weight.
> 
> That is pretty amazing that they weighted 858 lbs of first for 1 day on fly.


Looks to me like a single release is 300 points. The value for a weight fish I'm sure is based off the length/girth measurements, but it's not pounds. Otherwise you would need to have a 300 lb tarpon "weight fish" to be valued more than a "release fish."



TrojanBob said:


> My question is, why doesnt release fish scores show up in cumulitive column?


Just speculation, but I figure you probably need at least one weight fish in order to "qualify." Then they add your release fish to that score.

I'm sure there are some people here that know the scoring process better, that's just my guess based off scoreboards I've seen in the past.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

6.12 A scoring example: an Angler catches two Releases on the first day. He has no points, but two Releases (600 points) for his team (assuming a team member caught a Weight Fish). On the second day, he catches two more Releases and a Weight Fish that calculates to 72.1 lbs.; therefore, his Weight Fish points are 721. He now has 1,442 total points; his four Releases total 1,200 points, but he only receives Release points equal to 721 – his Weight Fish points. His team, however, receives his full 1,921 points (assuming the team has sufficient Weight Fish points). On the third day, he catches and measures his second Weight Fish, estimated by the Angler and Guide to be over 70 pounds, but which scores 69 pounds; he receives no points for this fish and loses the strap. Having scored two Weight Fish, he may score only three more Weight Fish.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’d love to fish a tarpon tourney just to have a reason to tie and use a Cobranagle!


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Just me or does that that look like a lot of goose eggs for some really, really good guides and anglers? Looked like conditions were decent.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Feather Thrower said:


> Just me or does that that look like a lot of goose eggs for some really, really good guides and anglers? Looked like conditions were decent.


Nope not just you. Lots of goose eggs that week. The fishing was tough to say the least. And unstable weather didn’t help! We had what we needed on the end of the line that week... but tarpon will be Tarpon all we all know you’re not going to catch everything you hook! 

Still a fun grind though!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Nope not just you. Lots of goose eggs that week. The fishing was tough to say the least. And unstable weather didn’t help! We had what we needed on the end of the line that week... but tarpon will be Tarpon all we all know you’re not going to catch everything you hook!
> 
> Still a fun grind though!


Can't believe you couldn't wind old BB up a little further...lol. Crazy work, bro. Some awful good names up there with the Big "zero". Congrats to J.F.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

mwolaver said:


> Can't believe you couldn't wind old BB up a little further...lol. Crazy work, bro. Some awful good names up there with the Big "zero". Congrats to J.F.


haha he was wound up for sure! It was a week of highs and lows for many.


----------

